# Shepherd Mix?



## techigirl78 (Jul 24, 2013)

I got a rescue puppy a few weeks ago. I think most will not argue he is part husky. But many think he is mixed (some say may be pure husky). German shepherd and Lab are most common mixes. I know it will be easier to know as he is older, so this is just for fun. Thought maybe people who know german shepherd's well be able to give opinions.

He is about 16-17 weeks old and 36lbs. If other pictures or info would help, please let me know. 

On to pictures . . . 



























(My other dog is in background - presumably shepherd mix)









(That is one of his walking buddy on right.)


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

To me, he looks like he could be a White German Shepherd/Siberian Husky mix.
But there is something about the side view of his face, where you see his full body, that does not look GSD or husky to me.. But who knows! Hes a cutie either way!


I attached a photo of a husky/white GSD mix, i think your guy sorta of looks like that?


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

VTGirlT said:


> To me, he looks like he could be a White German Shepherd/Siberian Husky mix.
> But there is something about the side view of his face, where you see his full body, that does not look GSD or husky to me.. But who knows! Hes a cutie either way!
> 
> 
> I attached a photo of a husky/white GSD mix, i think your guy sorta of looks like that?


I don't know I see a pure bred husky 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## techigirl78 (Jul 24, 2013)

VTGirlT said:


> To me, he looks like he could be a White German Shepherd/Siberian Husky mix.
> But there is something about the side view of his face, where you see his full body, that does not look GSD or husky to me.. But who knows! Hes a cutie either way!
> 
> 
> I attached a photo of a husky/white GSD mix, i think your guy sorta of looks like that?


Yes, I can see the similarities. 

Some side profiles (less the ears) did have a lab like appearance, so maybe some of that is in him too. But who knows, I guess that is fun of mutt.

I am thinking he may have some mixes of breeds that are easy to train too. Not sure huskies are known for that trait or how your mix acts, but so far he has been easier to train then my lab and shepherd mix. Rescue even suggested he would be great agility and obediance dog given his desire to please and learn.

When he is happy, being submissive, or sleeping at times, his ears kind of fall to the sides of his head like yoda. It is really cute.


----------



## techigirl78 (Jul 24, 2013)

EmeryGSD said:


> I don't know I see a pure bred husky
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yup, that is what some have said and I can see similarities too. Guess I don't know the differences all that much.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

From the picture where we see his side it looks like he has some pitbull. With his eyes, color, and most of his physical appearances I see a husky. His body structure, the way he stands, etc., seems to be a german shepherd. I would say Mother was a german shepherd/husky mix, and the dad was a pitbull, german shepherd mix, or pitbull, husky mix. That is why the pitbull only shines out in his face, and isn't as dominant. That is what I see.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm seeing Husky myself.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

I see gsd/husky mix, he is and will be a very handsome dog. love the intense look in his walking buddy's face, very cute.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Such a cutie! I see GSD/husky, which seems to be a fairly common mix.



GSDLover2000 said:


> From the picture where we see his side it looks like he has some pitbull. With his eyes, color, and most of his physical appearances I see a husky. His body structure, the way he stands, etc., seems to be a german shepherd. I would say Mother was a german shepherd/husky mix, and the dad was a pitbull, german shepherd mix, or pitbull, husky mix. That is why the pitbull only shines out in his face, and isn't as dominant. That is what I see.


Umm, that is not how genetics work  You get half of the genes from mom and half from dad.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm thinking Lab X Siberian. His head looks more Lab than GSD, IMO. Whatever the heck he is, he's going to be a gorgeous dog when he grows up.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't know, but a beautiful dog


----------



## techigirl78 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the compliants. I love white shepherds and was asking for one for a few months until my fiance and I fell in love with this guy from a rescue group and it seemed to be a good compromise (he wanted a chow or chow mix). 

I also see some resemblence to my black lab (side profile), but not sure how many breeds look like labs. 

I'm thinking as he gets older when he fills out and has adult coat, it should be easier to tell. When people ask, I'll just keep saying husky mix and let them guess. It is kind of fun. For now I get to remember what it is like to have a puppy again (been about 10 years). At least we are sleeping through the night now.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm seeing husky mix. Couldn't say whether I agree with the GSD mixed in there or even the lab but definitely husky something. he looks like a husky we considered adopting until we learned they don't tend to do very well with cats and we like our kitties alive


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Such a cutie! I see GSD/husky, which seems to be a fairly common mix.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, that is not how genetics work  You get half of the genes from mom and half from dad.


You don't always get half  You get a random amount. You could get 10% of dad and 90% of mom. 55% mom and 45% dad. That's how you get wolf/Dog crosses that look almost all dog. 
This dog a wolf/Lab cross for example, you can tell he inherited more of the Lab's genetics.
http://www.dakonicphotography.com/photos/i-JZkf2T4/0/L/i-JZkf2T4-L.jpg

However, I do not see Pit Bull at all. The skull shape seems to be prominent in bully crosses and I'm not seeing it at this point. 



But I could see GSD/Husky, however, I don't think "just Siberian Husky" is a long shot. (blue eyes are recessive as well, so both parents would need to carry the gene) Some examples:


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

No


Cschmidt88 said:


> You don't always get half  You get a random amount. You could get 10% of dad and 90% of mom. 55% mom and 45% dad. That's how you get wolf/Dog crosses that look almost all dog.


No, not true. Biology 101. You get half from your mom and half from your dad. Which alleles are selected for each chromosome is random, however, and some may be recessive and some dominant, and that is how you end up with different traits (along with gene mutation).

How do you think paternity tests work then? If you could inherit only 10% from your father? It's simply not true.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> No
> 
> No, not true. Biology 101. You get half from your mom and half from your dad. Which alleles are selected for each chromosome is random, however, and some may be recessive and some dominant, and that is how you end up with different traits (along with gene mutation).
> 
> How do you think paternity tests work then? If you could inherit only 10% from your father? It's simply not true.


Yep very true. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> No
> 
> No, not true. Biology 101. You get half from your mom and half from your dad. Which alleles are selected for each chromosome is random, however, and some may be recessive and some dominant, and that is how you end up with different traits (along with gene mutation).
> 
> How do you think paternity tests work then? If you could inherit only 10% from your father? It's simply not true.


Aaah, I think I got lost at alleles. I do know that the chromosome split is 50/50. It's been a few years ^^" My apologies


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

That body, especially the front legs, makes me think Shepherd and of course, he obviously has those beautiful husky blue eyes-so GSD/Husky mix. 
I am in love! Just don't tell Hans, lol...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## techigirl78 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hans is beautiful and I'm sure he knows it.

I do have cats and Loki has been good with them. The rescue indicated he only should curiousity in cats, which is how he has been since we brought him home. He is getting better each day and we are working with his prey drive using flirt pole. He now will do a down stay while the cats play with flying toys and also ignores them most of the time when they walk right by his face, so I'm happy with his progress in the few weeks we have had him. Though we will continue to work with him and he will not be let alone with cats anytime soon (or possibly ever). My cats are indoors only too and have cat only rooms and lots of high places too.


----------



## techigirl78 (Jul 24, 2013)

Just a quick update. My puppy is starting to look more GSD as he ages. When I looked up white GSD pictures, the body seeemed to match very well for young dogs. His coat also seems to match that of white GSDs around this age. His head looks pretty much husky though particularly with the eyes. 

Guess we will see as he gets older and maybe just a part of me is hoping I got some GSD in my puppy.


----------

